# Visite puéricultrice



## Ladrine 10 (Mercredi à 14:48)

Bonjour a tous
Je reviens vers vous suite à la visite de ma puéricultrice pour la question des nouveaux horaires atypiques
Donc les AM qui ont dans les prochains mois un renouvellement d'agrément pas besoin de faire une demande
Mais pour les autres il est préférable de demander un nouvel agrément avec horaires atypiques et de contacter votre puéricultrice
Elle m'a confirmé que étant dans la nouvelle législation toute les AM allaient passer en horaires atypiques
Pas pour forcé les AM a accueillir en horaires atypiques mais bien pour palier d'éventuelles retard ou dépassement des nouveaux horaires 8h/18h

Je lui ai également demandé pour les 2250h 
Elle a rigolé quand je lui ai posé la question
Elle m'a répondu que c'était par contrat évidemment et non tout contrat confondu sinon ce n'était pas possible d'accueillir plus d'un enfant et donc ingérable

Autre question il nous est permis de travailler seule dans un autre logement que notre logement principal a la seule condition de crée une mam 

A partir de maintenant sur nos attestations d'agrément il sera noté notre nombre d'enfants a accueillir sans restriction d'âge et également la place supplémentaire accordé pour un dépannage dans la limite des 50h 

Si cette place vous est accordé pas besoin de faire la demande juste le signaler avec l'arrivée et le départ de cette enfant 

Autre chose pour les AM qui sont ou seront agréé pour 10 ans il faut pas rêver elle auront la visite des puéricultrice quand même

Voilà c'est tout
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 14:52)

Merci @Ladrine 10 pour ce retour de votre puer. Vous êtes dans quel département ?


----------



## Titine15 (Mercredi à 14:53)

Bonjour
Merci pour ton retour
 J'ai moi même reçu le dossier aujourd'hui. 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 14:55)

Ce qui est bizarre pour les 2250 heures c'est que sur mon enfant.fr, il n'est pas possible de renseigner une plage horaire semaine dépassant 50 heures semaine


----------



## fanny35 (Mercredi à 14:58)

Bonjour et merci pour ce retour.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Mercredi à 15:03)

Je suis dans le département 10 
Pour mon enfant.fr je ne peux pas vous répondre puisque je ne peux pas m'y inscrire ( elle va d'ailleurs se renseigner pour mon problème)
Après moi je vous dis se qu'elle m'a dit 🤷 
Mais nouvelle puéricultrice pour moi et franchement tout ses super bien passé on a super bien dialogué et ça fait du bien


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 15:14)

C'est génial, j'aimerai bien en avoir une comme la vôtre


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Mercredi à 15:15)

Oui nounou 22 ça change et c'est vraiment agréable


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 16:29)

Bonjour ben désolée mais votre puer n'a rien compris ! Mais alors rien du tout.
C'est même tout l'inverse !

Si le cerfa demande si on veut travailler en horaire atypiques c'est bien qu',il y a une raison !  Et que non justement toutes les sms n'auront pas cet agrément spécifique q!

Quant aux 2250h. Encore une fois c,est tout employeur confondus !

Une am = une législation !  Et non pas une am = et une législation + une législation etc..

D ailleurs calculez bien les amplitudes horaires du nouveau cerfa pour UNE Am....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 16:33)

C'est franchement super drôle que cette puéricultrice ose vous dire ces choses !  Consternant !
Les instances  ne vont pas s'amuser à faire un cerfa tous les 6 mois. Il 'n'y a pas de  nouvelles lois autorisant un travail 24/24h chez les ams ! 

Non prenez vos infos ailleurs mais surtout pas auprès des pmis qui ne sont pas là pour ça.


----------



## B29 (Mercredi à 17:05)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Je suis d'accord avec vous bien que j'ai lu que les 2250h c'était pour 1 contrat. 
J'ai eu mon renouvellement en septembre dernier donc ancien Cerfa le 4
Amplitude horaire 7h/20h

Si on prends une assistante maternelle qui fait cet Amplitude horaire avec 4 contrats (enfants arrivant à différents horaires et avec le même nombre de semaine de CP)

13 h/jour × 5 jours × 47 semaines/an = 3055h
3055 h ÷ 47 semaines cela lui fait  65h/semaine 

Si année de 45 semaines c'est égal à 67,88 h/semaine 

Si année de 44 semaines c'est égal à 69h/semaine.

On devient des esclaves avec notre taux horaire aussi bas. Même certains médecins ne font pas autant mais ils ont un meilleur salaire.

Cette année, avec 4 contrats je n'ai pas dépasser les 2250 heures alors que le français lambda ne travaille que 1600 h en moyenne par an.

A un moment donné, il faut savoir dire stop. Vu que maintenant il faudra travailler jusqu'à 64 ans.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 17:32)

@B29 OUI, on peut harmoniser notre temps de travail en ne dépassant pas les 2250h par an c'est facile,  et même celles qui ont des n
agréments pour accueil en horaires atypiques . L'argument de cette puer est réfutable,  elle sera la première à sauter sur l'Am en cas de soucis de dépassement.....quoique elles sont complices quelquefois..


----------



## MeliMelo (Mercredi à 17:33)

Mais oui n'importe nawouak cette puer.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 17:34)

En fait il faut raisonner en tant que salarié d'un ensemble d'employeur et non pas individuellement par employeur cela n'a pas de sens. 
Nous ne sommes pas des Sabines (Non ce n'est pas une erreur).


----------



## B29 (Mercredi à 17:47)

C'est surtout le cas si nous avons un accident de travail. La sécu mettra son nez dans nos dossiers et calculera notre amplitude horaire et le nombre d'heures que nous faisons dans l'année et nous serons dans un joli pétrin. Et nous pourrons dire adieu aux indemnités, etc... Hors de question pour moi d'aller delà des 2250h tous contrats confondus. C'est mon point de vue.


----------



## kikine (Mercredi à 17:49)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Nous ne sommes pas des Sabines (Non ce n'est pas une erreur).


et j'ai toujours pas compris  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## fanny35 (Mercredi à 17:51)

Bonsoir,
Ayant eu les 2 versions par des interlocuteurs différents, je fais en sorte de rester sous les 2250 tous employeurs confondus,
et j'avoue qu'en fin de journée et de semaine je me dis que c'est bien suffisant...


----------



## fanny35 (Mercredi à 17:52)

Les Sabines... ce sont celles des Romains?😅


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 17:53)

B29  il y a quelques années j ai eu un accident du travail et la sécu ne demande pas nos contrats de travail uniquement les fiches de payes comme tout arrêt classique


----------



## B29 (Mercredi à 18:00)

@Sandrine 2572
J'ai un ami qui a eu un accident de travail et je peux vous dire qu'entre la gendarmerie, l'inspection du travail, la 1ère question posée au patron était de voir son planning.


----------



## Griselda (Mercredi à 18:06)

Ce qui me semble très cohérent c'est qu'avec le nouveau CERFA et la nouvelle définition d'HA cela va juste conduire à avoir beaucoup plus d'AM avec autorisation de HA pour palier au problème d'un contrat qui a besoin à 7h30 ou 7h45 ce qui est très fréquent ou les contrats qui ont besoin jusqu'à 18h15, 18h30.
Ce qui reviendra à dire qu'il n'y a plus vraiment d'HA. Pourquoi? Parce que si le CD devra bien en accorder plus pour permettre aux AMs de travailler mais surtout aux PE de trouver une AM, ils ne pourront plus alors mettre un verrou avant 7h ou après 20h sous pretexte que là il y a aussi la famille de l'AM. L'AM aura l'HA ou ne l'aura pas du tout mais...
Un peu comme la restriction d'âge qui saute... bref, on verra bien où tout ça nous mène...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 18:12)

@kikine dans les nouvelles de Marcel Aymė une d'entre elle était : les Sabines, l'histoire d'une femme qui avait le don d'ubiquité pour faire face à beaucoup de problèmes et vivre beaucoup d'histoires d'amour simultanėment.
Je reprends là ce thème qui me paraît approprié, la loi étant basée sur l'unicité de l'employé, du salarié, pas par sur  multiplicité


----------



## kikine (Mercredi à 19:17)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> @kikine dans les nouvelles de Marcel Aymė une d'entre elle était : les Sabines, l'histoire d'une femme qui avait le don d'ubiquité pour faire face à beaucoup de problèmes et vivre beaucoup d'histoires d'amour simultanėment.
> Je reprends là ce thème qui me paraît approprié, la loi étant basée sur l'unicité de l'employé, du salarié, pas par sur  multiplicité


ok merci pour la minute culture  car j'ai regardé sur le net mais on trouve la légende des Sabines de Rome donc rien a voir... moi aussi j'aimerais bien avoir ce don là
1 au ménage, 1 a la cuisine, et moi dans mon lit devant la TV avec mes filles (parfois)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mercredi à 19:30)

@Griselda, oui nous serons libres de ne pas faire ce que l'on veut, et ce que l'on doit.

@kikine il doit y avoir un clin d'oeil de l'auteur car si dans mes souvenirs (lointains, très lointain ) il y avait plus ou moins une bataille.


----------



## colombe_067 (Jeudi à 13:53)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'aller voir sur service public, site du gouvernement. Les AM sont dans la limite de 2250h annuels par parents employeurs si contrat de 45h semaine.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Jeudi à 14:23)

J'ai posté à ce sujet ce matin.


----------

